# Cutest Puppy Ever



## hmil3 (May 23, 2011)

This is Ernie, our little Dachshund, at 12 weeks. I love this pic!


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Very cute! Love the name Ernie.
I have a dachXchi pup who will be 12 weeks on Thursday, so it's kind of fun to see a dachshund pup at the same age to compare her to.


----------



## hmil3 (May 23, 2011)

He's adorable! As fate would have it, though his papers say he is a "mini", he is now 21 lbs. Still cute though.


----------



## MarleyJo (Mar 28, 2011)

oh my! what a cutie!


----------

